# Death Valley



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

I want to ride 80 - 100 miles in Death Valley. Can anyone suggest a good ride to see the area? Is there a loop trail that can be done?

I see I just missed the cut-off for the century ride at the end of the month. I will be riding by myself.


Thanks.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

My guess would to stick to the main road and ride during the winter. seriousely, have you tried the website of the century ride for the route?


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Pretty basic. You can stay on just one road and do over 100 easy beautiful miles.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Try the Furnace Creek 508 Race. You'll have a newfound respect fpr Death Valley.


----------

